# How much should I pay?



## BonnieLeeA (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey peoples,

I'm new to this forum, so please be gentle! I'm in Melbourne, Australia, and just wondering what the average price is that I should expect to pay for a Vizsla pup here? I'm expecting it's going to be a significant amount, which is fine, but I would just like to have a ballpark range to keep in mind. 

If anyone can shed some light on this, I'd be really grateful! 

Cheers


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I wish I could help out, but really have no idea what the going rate is down under. 

An old forum member, Ozkar, had mentioned knowing about different breeders in the area. He may be a great resource for you. I don't know if he checks the forums anymore, but he has a blog and you may be able to reach him there. 

http://aussievizsladiaries.blogspot.com/


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Ask Lonestar ;D


lmao

Ozzy sister in drag"


----------



## BonnieLeeA (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks luvtolaugh, I'm going to check out Ozkar's blog, hopefully he'll be able to tell me! 

Rudy - very cute pic! Haha ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Note: after reading Luv2Laugh's reply, I think I was trying for a regional based (depending on part of world and part of country) idea. Initial price is really SO unimportant and on a priority scale of 1 to 10 with 1 being lowest, it would be at most a 3. 

_Maybe use a simple rule of thumb that might be to use the equivalent of something local. 

One month's rental rate of a nice three-bedroom home in your area as a guide. Then go up from their depending on your desire for higher known quality in breeding. Never accept a "backyard for profit breeder."_

A great article about breeding sent to me by a friend this morning you may enjoy.

http://time4dogs.blogspot.com/2010/09/in-defense-of-dog-breeders.html

But remember pet insurance, vet bills, food, toys, training. All those will bury the initial cost over the first few years.

Best of luck.

RBD


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

RBD - I'm not so sure about that estimate. Our 3br rental is $2100 and wouldn't be considered "nice" in location or updates. Definitely in the low price range for the size. On the other hand, the going rate for V's around us is probably around us $1200, quite a bit less. 

In our area that equates to a low end 1br apartment. ;-) 


I definitely agree though that vet bills, toys, care, etc. will swallow up that initial number in no time. It's good to get an idea for how much to pay, but there are much more important things when considering a breeder. A good thing to do would probably just be getting your feet wet. Start to call around, find a list of good questions to ask, etc. Quality breeders in the area will give you great information about what to look for in a breeder even if they have no pups available at the time.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Only questions ... Is the breeder reputable, are the dogs healthy, is it really a Vizsla with papers????  ... Rest is just icing on the cake ... Never haggle, never insult a reputable breeder, they love the breed and want to see it thrive.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We paid 1200 each for our dogs, and have spend thousands on food, treats, training, toys, travel costs, daycare, dog walkers, flea/ heartguard, beds, crates... I could go on forever. 

We have been extremely fortunate and have never paid for healthcare outside of normal shots and checkups. And we have still spend multiple times more than we paid for the dogs and Chase is 10 weeks and Miles is 19 months. We've got a long way to go! Guess I'm just reinforcing that cost of the dog is the least of your worries when choosing a reputable breeder. It's just not a factor in long term cost. Be sure to ask about health of the parents, imaging records of hips, health history of past litters and relatives. Choosing a breeder with a good health lineage of past litters and parents is very important. Our breeder has no history of hip dysplasia/ epilepsy/ or other congenital problems. We keep in touch with most litter mates and many other litters from the breeder, and only issues have been orthopedic injuries from extraneous situations (car accidents, hunting injuries etc). Thus may be a big part why our health care costs have been low.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Uno migo 1

1,500 for Willow Jack Daniels blood 

Came from S. D.

not his drinks ;D

Rudy was gifted to me from a top hunting ranch still hunting and breeding 

mucho grande the apple tree

My Daughter cost me 150,00 plus age 21

She leaves far bigger dents  ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here in the north uk, a wire haired V pup is typically £900-£950, not sure about smooths but I'd guess it'd be something similar. Welcome to the forum BonnieLeeA


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

In Ontario (Canada) the standard is $1,500.00- $1,600.00. With papers, 1st shots, deworming, dew claws removed, tail docked, and a health guarantee. Pedigree was also provided as well as parents health clearances.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Once again the forum members answer the ? but do not address the problem - cost does not = quality - breed breeder & pedigree - do your research - limited registration is usually 1/2 price - sorry - go for what is best 4 the breed - not your pocket book - this is with luck & loVe a 16 year investment - PIKE & I wish that if you think money or a bargain gives you a great pup - you R off what the breed is about !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy Willie was a lost 2-year old V, picked up by "animal control" and held at the county dog pound. He was sitting on death row. I paid $37 to spring him, but his real worth = priceless!! ;D

Welcome to the forums, BonnieLeeA!!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We paid $600 for Wilson .. Rehome at 10 weeks! What a sad little pup. He was from a backyard breeder (not for profit!!!) and is the best dog. Full registration and great temperament. We lucked out. I would pay thousands for a good dog from a reputable breeder. The only sad thing about how we got Wilson is that we do not have any breeder support. It would be nice as a first time v owner to have that.

That said, we have spent well over 3,000 on training and vet bills and he's only 10 months. We will probably spend another 2000 soon. And this is not for hunt training!!! Just heel, house manners, and off leash. We both work full time, though, if you are home maybe the rudimentary training is something you can do.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Our puppy also is CKC registered and has 24/7 breeder support and if for any reason we can't keep her she is to go back to her breeder. We also have a non breeding contract. As mentioned in part of this thread- the breeder is concerned about the breed and a good placement for their puppies. I found this out in talking to multiple breeders throughout Ontario when trying to get Dharma.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy cost me 850 English pounds to buy and 40 pounds a month to insure   worth every penny  :-*


----------

